# Agave nectar and babies?



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

I am making sorbet today but I don't want to put sugar in it so that my baby can have a little. Is agave nectar okay for babies? Or is it too much like honey? I could use pure maple syrup for sweetener, but I'm not sure that maple flavor would go well with strawberry-banana sorbet.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Could you just make a small baby batch with no sweeteners? Remember that babies don't know what sweet is yet (or rather just how sweet things can be) so the fruit alone will be baby sweet enough, imo. As far as agave goes, I really like it and use it fairly often, now that I've "discovered" it. I've found that it works really well with fruits b/c a little goes a long way and it seems to compliment or even bring out the natural sweetness of fruits. I don't know if it is a no-no for babies like honey is or not. They seem to be very similar in makeup, only agave is organic and has a longer shelf life. I honestly don't know why honey is a no-no; I just know to avoid it for the first year or so, so I'm not much help. I also think agave is similar to maple too-only not as thick and strong tasting. I'm sure others here will know more.


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

The reason to avoid honey is because there could be botulism spores in it.

I'm not going to make a separate batch because I only have one ice cream maker and he'll only eat a few tiny bites so it's not worth it. Seriously, an ice cube would be about 10x as much as he will eat, so it's tiny enough that I'm not worried about having it be too sweet for him. I think he just likes that it's cold.


----------

